# Winsor archery range?



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Rose City Archers has indoor. Call Carls Archery/OAA book. Carl and Martha run that on I believe Sunday Nights at a Church. I chair the club at Windsor Sportmen Archery and we only have outdoor at this time. We will be starting a youth program in Feb. but only a 10 yard range. 

Give Carl a call for more info.

Bob


----------

